# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Cartomagia Fundamental y Gran Escuela Cartomágica

## zarkov

Es posible que ya exista este tema, pero es que la búsqueda de estos términos da muchos resultados y no me aclara nada.

Estoy haciendo la primera lectura sin baraja del primer tomo de GEC.
He leído bastantes veces el Canuto y estoy estudiándolo (y lo que me queda).

Noto bastantes diferencias entre ambos libros, no sólo por el método, las ilustraciones, etc. También aprecio, por el momento, diferencias técnicas: por ejemplo la posición de dar alzada. Me da la sensación de que voy a encontrar más diferencias, no sé. Giobbi te prepara con posiciones que aunque al principio no son necesarias, después te van a permitir aprender nuevos movimientos con unos buenos hábitos adquiridos. Por lo menos es lo que me parece a mí.

Cartomagia Fundamental me parece uno de los mejores compendios/manuales que he visto (y he visto unos cuantos), pero Gran Escuela Cartomágica me parece más descriptivo (sabes en cada momento dónde tienes que poner el padrastro de la uña del mayor derecho   :Lol:  ).

Y ahora la pregunta:
¿Por qué se recomienda normalmente empezar con el Canuto y no por GEC?

Yo personalmente, si tuviera que comprar el primer libro ahora, compraría GEC (el Canuto lo compraría también, pero no el primero).

Agradecería vuestras opiniones.
Gracias.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola Ruso,

Te voy a intentar dar mi opinión al respecto. Yo tengo el Canuto y los tres primeros tomos del GEC.

El canuto comprende las principales técnicas cartomágicas, con fotografías claras y concisas, incorporando además juegos de primera categoría para el empleo de las mismas.

Sin embargo el GEC, cuenta las cosas con muchos mas detalle, evidentemente es una obra mucho mas extensa, pero a mi parecer las ilustraciones en algunos casos no son tan representativas o didacticas como las fotografias del canuto.

No se si me se entiende?

Un abrazo compañero.

----------


## eidanyoson

Y por que si te recomendamos primero los libros del gec, ya no te comprarías el canuto, y te perderías un montón de PRIMERÍSIMOS juegos explicados a la perección.

 Y por que Canuto es español y Giobbi (aunque casi de adopción  :Smile1: ) no.

 Y porque es lo que recomienda todo el mundo y todo el mundo ya se sabe que va donde va Vicente...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Privet tovarich: (Ruso auténtico, lo juro)

El canuto es un compendio 'completo' (entrcomillo porque nada es completo). Uno puede comprarlo y llegar a un estupendo nievel. Eso sí, hay que currárselo muchísimo (yo voy por la tercera o cuarta vuelta). Y tiene un precio único.

La GEC es más 'pasito a pasito'. Las ilustraciones son claras y, efectivamente, aprendes donde debes poner el padrastro y cómo sacar partido a  esas pelotillas negras que tienes (tu) entre los dedos. Es un estupendo complemento o ampliación (aquí podemos discutir mucho, pero ¿para qué, si lo podemos arreglar a guantazos?) del Canuto. Y, claro, son 5 tomos más costosos que el Canuto. 

La explicación sería laraga, pero yo simultaneo los 2.

No se si eso contesta a tu pregunta. En cualquier caso brindo contigo con un rico vodka.

Naz Drovie!   :D

----------


## zarkov

> Y por que si te recomendamos primero los libros del gec, ya no te comprarías el canuto, y te perderías un montón de PRIMERÍSIMOS juegos explicados a la perección.
> 
>  Y por que Canuto es español y Giobbi (aunque casi de adopción ) no.
> 
>  Y porque es lo que recomienda todo el mundo y todo el mundo ya se sabe que va donde va Vicente...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Seguro que me lo hubiera comprado, lo mío es vicio con los manuales y con los libros en general.

Y sobre lo que dice Miguel:
fíjate que yo pensaba que las fotos del Canuto eran buenísimas y lo sigo pensando, pero las ilustraciones del GEC con el punto de vista del que hace la maniobra, a veces también del espectador y a veces con partes transparentes, como que me convencen más.

----------


## eidanyoson

спасибо за экспликацию O´malley


 (gracias por la explicación O´malley)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Seguro que me lo hubiera comprado, lo mío es vicio con los manuales y con los libros en general.


¡Cielos! Había leído 'vicios manuales'.....  :Oops: 

---------

EIDAN!!!!! jajajaja ¿cómo lo has hecho? Lástima que no pueda ponerle a esto una fuente celta. Te ibas a hacer caquita, macho.... 

'Spasiva' por el detalle de escribir en cirílico.

----------


## eidanyoson

De nada hombre. A ver si te busco un regalito y te lo pongo (estoy en ello ya verás ya...)

----------


## eidanyoson

> De nada hombre. A ver si te busco un regalito y te lo pongo (estoy en ello ya verás ya...)




 Acabo de encontrar el regalito.... TOMA: :D

----------


## zarkov

> ...y cómo sacar partido a  esas pelotillas negras que tienes (tu) entre los dedos...
> ...........
> 
> Cielos! Había leído 'vicios manuales'.....


 :shock: ¡Cáspita! ¿Cuándo me has visto los dedos de los pies?

Lo de los vicios manuales es imposible con la baraja en la mano, bueno, imposible no, pero entonces las cartas no deslizarían en los abanicos   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Entonces, ¿por cuál le digo a mi nena (seguro que a estas horas me está destrozando mis barajas) que empiece? A mí me convence más el GEC.

Se me olvidaba. Vaya escudo chulo para el O'Malley.
Lo que no entiendo es el lema en latín.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Joder vaya mensajes, entre O'Malley y el ruso...

Se han juntado el hambre y las ganas de comer!!!!!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

EIDAN: Gracias por el regalo. YA los conocía. Estos organizan Rallies y cosas así, pero son otros O'Malley. La rama de mi familia viene de Innisfree (aunque este dato es dificil de contrastar).

Zarkov: Hay ciertas barajas con fotos de chicas pertenecientes a cierta mundialmente famosa asociación (cuyo emblema es la cabeza de un conejito negro) que son muy apropiadas para los vicios manuales   :Oops:  .

En cuanto a tu nena (que será guapísima... si ha salido a madre), puedes decirle que empiece por el GEC (los dibujos son claros, pero que tenga a mano el Canuto (el libro, no el otro  8) ) para contrastar lo que no entienda o para ver las fotos y, lógicamente, para ver los juegos que, sobre cada técnica, trae cada libro. Incluso los 'iguales' están contados, con alguna diferencia.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Haciertas barajas :Confused:  :Confused: 

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

MIGUEL: A ver, 'sillybean'. Yo escribo, envío, leo el mensaje (que se ve mejor en el foro que en modo edición), tomo nota de los errores tipográficos y luego edito. Leñe, dame unos segundos de margen.

----------


## zarkov

Buen consejo O'Malley. Así lo haremos.

Gracias a todos.

----------


## ignoto

Así que eso de la cabeza... ¿Es un sombrero?

Me dejas de piedra, O'Malley.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Si, es un sombrero. Y tiene la ventaja de que me lo puedo quitar cuando quiero... al contrario de lo que te pasa a ti con ese casco de vikingo que luces.... 8-) 











(¡SANGREEEEEEEEEEE!)

----------


## jacin

> Y por que si te recomendamos primero los libros del gec, ya no te comprarías el canuto, y te perderías un montón de PRIMERÍSIMOS juegos explicados a la *perección*.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Me lo explique :Confused: ?  :Oops:

----------


## eidanyoson

Es que tengo la "F" escapista   :Oops:  (y una manía enorme de no releer lo que escribo, editarlo y corregirlo, castigadme)

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Si, es un sombrero....


Uy O'Malley, esas tildes en las afirmaciones, a ver si las cuidamos... :D

----------


## jacin

> Es que tengo la "F" escapista


Ya me parecia una forma de explicar un poco 'porno',jejejeje  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Uy O'Malley, esas tildes en las afirmaciones, a ver si las cuidamos... :D


Ya las cuido, ya. Todos los días les tomo la temperatura. Si tienen un poquito de fiebre les doy Dalsy, mido cuanto crecen, cuanto pesan, si fuman o no.... 







(Sí, habitualmente se me escapa. Mea Culpa)

----------


## yiye_05

Es que han cogido tu costumbre  O'Malley que se quitan el sombrero cuando les da la gana   :Lol:  .


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡ZAKATAPLAS!

Acabas de ganarte una colleja. ¡CHIS-TE-RA! no 'sombrero' :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 







 :D

----------


## yiye_05

NO!!




> Si, es un sombrero. Y tiene la ventaja de que me lo puedo quitar cuando quiero... al contrario de lo que te pasa a ti con ese casco de vikingo que luces.... 8-)


Cuidado con lo que dices!!!  :Lol:  


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Retomando la propuesta inicial del ruso... en las últimas semanas estoy devorandome el GEC con fruición, paso a paso, leyendo con detalle, practicando cada técnica (lo que hace el fútbol), todo ello teniendo el canuto a mano (no, no me refiero al otro 'deporte' de hierba, sino a Don Vicente). Confirmo, amigo ruso, que es un buen método. Si tu hija y tú lo usáis os irá bien. Y tu mujer estará contenta (se podrá ir con sus amigas mientras juegáis a las cartitas  :Lol:  )



Yiye: Verás, pequeño saltmontes, el vocabulario de Ignoto es tán limitado que se le podría provocar un shock neurálgico con sólo mencionarle que hay distintos tipos de prendas y/o accesorios para la cabeza. Por eso usé 'sombrero' con él. Tú quédate con la colleja y no rechistes.  :evil: 

Zarkov: Francamente, estabas mejor en la foto del barbudo que con la tuya propia.... je.

----------


## yiye_05

sobrero :Confused:  eso suena a sobras! jaja   :Lol:  


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ya he corregido (Este niño repelente me está poniendo 'de los nervios'  :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: )

----------


## ignoto

A algunos les salen conejos de las chisteras, a Magic O'Malley le salió lo que veis en la foto.

----------


## yiye_05

OK jajaja es que no me gustan las collejas! Prefiero los calmantes!
O'Malley por cierto como se pronuncia O'Malley? O'Meily o o O'Maley?


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sí, y ya se ha pasado la garantía, así que no puedo reclamar. Os aguantáis o miráis para otro lado.

Por cierto, ¿cómo has podido ver lo que hay bajo la chistera a través de esas gafas de vendedor de iguales? 


Nota Bene: Para los jóvenes y/o forasteros, 'iguales' es el antiguo nombre del cupón de la O.N.C.E. (Organización Nacional de Ciegos Españoles) que se vendía en las calles con ciegos voceando 'Iguales para hooooooooy'.

Nota Bene II: Sí, soy más viejo que la tos.

----------


## yiye_05

Curiosidad: Busca todas las "B" de tu post y sustituyelas por "P" jajaa   :Lol:  !!!


Un saludo yiye

----------


## ignoto

Esas gafas son para ocultar mi identidad secreta como mamporrero de rinocerontes.

Es lo que tenemos los hombres de acción. Mucho misterio.

----------


## yiye_05

Oye!!! Este post no trataba de Canutos en la escuela?? Nos hemos desviado un poco no creeis?   :Lol:  

Un saludo yiye

----------


## zarkov

> Zarkov: Francamente, estabas mejor en la foto del barbudo que con la tuya propia.... je.


Entonces que hago, ¿me cambio la foto o me cambio la cara?
 :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Zarkov: Mira, tú sigue dándoles al GEC y al Canuto (Don Vicente) y déjate la cara como la tienes que, aunque un poco dura (  :Lol:  ) tampoco está mal.

----------


## Triorevolucion

Una duda: ¿Cual es mejor, Gran escuela Cartomágica o el Vicente Canuto? Tengo el Vicente canuto y La gran escuela cartomagica 1-2-3-4 me falta el cinco.

----------


## DaarkBro

Trioevolucion te doy mi pequeñisima opinion... (soy muy novato tambien xdd)

De esto se ah hablado en el foro, hasta hay una encuesta sobre esto, usa el buscador  :Smile1: 

Desde mi punto de vista: Es mejor comenzar con el canuto (yo lo que hago es que, cuando una tecnica se me hace dificil con el canuto voy a ver como esta en la GEC y veo cual de las 2 me va mejor, no se si me explico)

Saludos...

----------


## nyper

me gusta mas el GEC para explicar técnicas. y mas el canuto para juegos concretos y psicología en general...

----------


## MagoRomez

> Una duda: ¿Cual es mejor, Gran escuela Cartomágica o el Vicente Canuto? Tengo el Vicente canuto y La gran escuela cartomagica 1-2-3-4 me falta el cinco.


Ufff... para gustos los colores... habrá gente que le guste más el Cartomagia Fundamental y otros que les guste mas el GEC. En mi opinión, creo que es recomendable estudiar el Cartomagia Fundamental antes del GEC. En el GEC explican más técnicas que en el Canuto, tiene más teoría, etc. Habrá gente que prefiera las explicaciones del Canuto y otros que prefieran las explicaciones del GEC

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Digo yo, si ya tienes los dos, ¿Por que no decides por ti mismo cual te gusta mas.

----------


## ign

Este tema se empezó hace cinco años...

Es indudable que el Canuto es una gran libro, con muchas de las técnicas cartomágicas y unos juegos increíbles. Es un buen libro para estudiar cartomagia.

Pero si quieres profundizar dichas técnicas y aprender las que no están incluidas en el libro, los tomos 1, 2, 3 y 4 de la "Gran Escuela Cartomágica". Técnicas explicadas con muchísimo detalle y mucha psicología (véase el caso de la carta guía, por ejemplo).

Yo me decanto por ambos, ya que "Cartomagia fundamental" fue mi primer libro (y aún sigo redescubriendo cosas) y después fui adquiriendo los cinco tomos de Giobbi, de los cuales he extraído un sin fin de efectos.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Iban

Ign, ¿y qué pasa con el GEC 5? Que no sea teoría no significa que no se aprenda....

Por cierto, ¿has estado en la cárcel? :-p

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Ign, ¿y qué pasa con el GEC 5? Que no sea teoría no significa que no se aprenda....
> 
> Por cierto, ¿has estado en la cárcel? :-p


De hecho, el GEC5 trae teoría en cada juego y en cada rutina. Otra cosa es que no enseñe técnicas aisladas propiamente dicho (y aún así, en algunos juegos y al principio del libro algo trata).

Es un libro del que se pueden sacar muchas ideas, juegos y rutinas bonitas.


Entre CF o GEC, me quedo con complementarlas y empaparte las dos. (ah, que no es una opción? bueno, fue mi opción  :Wink1: )

----------


## ign

La GEC 5 la dejo fuera por tener una estructura algo diferente, pero es mi favorito. Generalmente me gustan mucho los juegos de los GEC, pero el quinto tomo es una obra de arte.

También se comentaba hace mucho en el foro que los juegos de la GEC, al ceñirse a la estructura pedagógica que tienen los libros, ganarían más al realizarse con otros procedimientos. Yo... No sé, me gustan según vienen explicados.

P.D. Sí, he estado encerrado en una prisión de máxima seguridad, pero seguía leyendoos. :-P

----------


## Iban

Ahora que ya estás en libertad, podrías afeitarte y dejar de mirarmos con esa cara de chungo.

:-)

Qué bueno verte por magiapotagia.

----------


## ign

No, que con la cara de serio le parezco más interesante a las chicas... :p

----------


## lalogmagic

A mi en definitiva me gusta más GEC sin embargo creo que no se puede aprender cartomagia con un solo texto, se deben estudiar los dos y sacarle el mayor provecho posible, además por aca (México) fue algo dificil consegui el Canuto.

Saludos

----------


## magoadrian

Yo creo que el cartomagia fundamental lo veo insuficiente después de leerme la GEC1 y GEC2 , encima si después tienes que empezar con la GEC 2, pierdes dinero y muchos se tienen que comprar la 1 porque en las primeras paginas te explican las posiciones de la mano cuando se tiene la baraja.
Lo único bueno que tiene cf es que los juegos, para muchos, son mejores que la GEC. Haber, estamos hablando de un libro de técnicas, que se centra solo en la técnica, los juegos están para que los hagas 1 vez si te gustan y así aplicas un momento la técnica y ves si te la pillan o no. Cuando ya dominas las técnicas pues ya te puedes saltar a leer libros de juegos de magos muy conocidos, donde estén los que a ti te gustan.
Esa es mi opinión en cuanto acabe GEC2 que le quedan 15 días, me voy a por el incauto tramposo que es uno de los juegos que me gustan
Si se empieza con GEC1 se tendrá una buena base para poder hacer casi cualquier técnica. 
Y para muchos el cf tiene mucho de psicología, haber estamos hablando de un libro de técnicas, para psicología nos leemos el de Ascanio, o el de los 5 puntos mágicos.

Sin duda GEC es 100 veces mejor que Cartomagia Fundamental.

----------


## MagoRomez

> Yo creo que el cartomagia fundamental lo veo insuficiente después de leerme la GEC1 y GEC2 , encima si después tienes que empezar con la GEC 2, pierdes dinero y muchos se tienen que comprar la 1 porque en las primeras paginas te explican las posiciones de la mano cuando se tiene la baraja.
> Lo único bueno que tiene cf es que los juegos, para muchos, son mejores que la GEC. Haber, estamos hablando de un libro de técnicas, que se centra solo en la técnica, los juegos están para que los hagas 1 vez si te gustan y así aplicas un momento la técnica y ves si te la pillan o no. Cuando ya dominas las técnicas pues ya te puedes saltar a leer libros de juegos de magos muy conocidos, donde estén los que a ti te gustan.
> Esa es mi opinión en cuanto acabe GEC2 que le quedan 15 días, me voy a por el incauto tramposo que es uno de los juegos que me gustan
> Si se empieza con GEC1 se tendrá una buena base para poder hacer casi cualquier técnica. 
> Y para muchos el cf tiene mucho de psicología, haber estamos hablando de un libro de técnicas, para psicología nos leemos el de Ascanio, o el de los 5 puntos mágicos.
> 
> Sin duda GEC es 100 veces mejor que Cartomagia Fundamental.


Hombre... yo creo que es mejor empezar por otros libros en vez de por el GEC1. Seria mejor empezar por algunos libros con juegos automáticos para currarse la presentación, como por ejemplo la trilogia Light. Luego pasarse al cf, y ya cuando lo tengas bien estudiado, al GEC, ahí se profundiza algo más sobre las técnicas, y a lo largo de la serie vienen algunas más. Quizá para empezar, los GEC serían, no se como decirlo... demasiado.
Lo del incauto tramposo... ¿No crees que es demasiado pronto para trabajar ese juego? No solo requiere dominar la técnica, requiere muchas más cosas. Quizá sea demasiado complejo...

----------


## Magnano

¿El incauto tramposo justo después del GEC 2? Sinceramente, creo que tienes otras cosas mucho más accesibles y que no te desgastarán tanto como el estudio del incauto, ya habrá tiempo para ello, no tengas prisa, que el incauto es un juegazo de los duros. Pero si sigues pensando en lo mismo... ¡Animos y paciencia!

----------


## magoadrian

Bueno las tecnicas que se utilizan en el incauto tramposo estan todas explicadas en la GEC2: ***, ***, ***, cuenta ***lo unico que tiene es el *** que ahí si que tienes que tener una misdistraccion impresionante. Si es el juego que más me gusta porque no puedo emperrarme hasta que me salga, es que si voy a estar haciendo juegos que no me gustan pues... en vez de perder tiempo en esos junto todo el tiempo para uno, el que me gusta me lo preparo y prefiero tener uno bien hecho antes que 50 medio mal.

Bueno pero volviendo al tema, magoromez tiene razon primero se empieza con los light (nadie se engancha a la magia con las tecnicas, lo primero que busca son juegos, automaticos sobretodo, luego ya si le gusta de verdad se va a aprender tecnicas, teoría...) Y después de esto, si quereis meter el cartomagia fundamental (que yo lo veo tontería) sería meterlo entre GEC1 y GEC 2, porque te será fácil después de GEC1 y te prepara algunas cosas para el 2, pero si no te has leido antes la GEC1 pues muchas cosas puede que no te salgan por la posicion de dedos, etc.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No todo son técnicas Adrián. Y el Incauto es el perfecto ejemplo de que por saber las técnicas necesarias, no está relacionado con saber la rutina...

----------


## ign

Efectivamente, como dice LuisJOlmedo no todo son conocer y realizar las técnicas. De cara al público surgen muchas complicaciones que, si no las llevas previstas y con salidas preparadas, pueden estropearlo todo.

Yo prefiero usar efectos de estructura más sencilla. Menos técnicas y mayor trabajo en cuanto a presentación.

----------


## magoadrian

vale!! aunque para amigos y familia no es lo mismo que para un escenario... pero estamos hablando de cf o de GEC, no me estéis mareando ahora con lo que no puedo hacer y lo que sí, yo ya me apaño(si al final me daré cuenta de que es imposible, pero bueno xD). Que luego cuando leemos un post de hace 3 años y vemos discusiones tontas en una cosa que nos interesaba nos cabreamos, sobretodo con lo de utiliza el buscador

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ni mucho menos te tomes lo que te he dicho como un "lo que puedes y lo que no puedes hacer". Faltaría más! No me malinterpretes. La cuestión es que ESTUDIES, y TRABAJES las rutinas antes de hacerlas si te interesa que quien te vea (tu público; llámalo familia, llámalo X, para mi no hay tanta diferencia) vea magia y vea un producto adecuado. Otra cosa es lo que tú te conformes con ofrecerles. Allá cada cual.

Y sinceramente, no se a qué viene sacar lo del buscador y lo de los post de hace 3 años.

Aquí no te marea nadie, tan solo te estamos aconsejando. Si te lo tomas de malas, lo siento pero creo que estás desperdiciando muchos consejos buenos, y no lo digo precisamente por el mío.

----------


## magoadrian

No me lo tomo a mal, encima llevas razón con lo de estudiar y trabajar, hay muchos videos en youtube que mas bien parecen tutoriales. Lo que pasa es que si alguien abre el post dentro de unos meses con la famosa duda de GEC o CF pues se tiene que encontrar con esta discusión, que lo único que hace es hacerle perder el tiempo.

----------

